# Looking for Rat Breeders near Glasgow



## Kitterpuss

Hi there,

My name's Lara and I'm new to this forum. 

I'm hoping to adopt a pair of rats this summer. 

I really don't want to purchase rats from the pet store so I'm looking for rat breeders that are within reasonable travelling distance to Glasgow. I would also consider adopting a pair of rescues if there are no kittens available. 

I have never used a breeder before and I was hoping someone on this forum might have some personal recommendations. So far I've emailed Debonayr and Hawthorn but not heard back yet, and I tried emailing Ralston but their email appears to be broken. I'm guessing my only other option if I can track down a breeder would be the sspca?

If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be very much appreciated 

Many thanks,

Lara x


----------



## Papirats

Personally I'd probably wait for Hawthorns but I'm not hugely up to date on who's breeding in Scotland.
If you can get to an SRC show at any point there might be some breeders from further afield going? Some breeders aren't happy to use rat trains but I've had rats brought down from Scotland (Hawthorns, actually, lol) before.


----------



## Kitterpuss

Thanks for the info! Nice to hear from someone who knows Hawthorns. I am keeping my fingers crossed they agree to have me on their waiting list as I have seen their name crop up on a few forums, which I am hoping is a sign that they are a good breeder!
Haven't kept rats for over 15 years, and I was a teenager at the time. Got lots to learn, trying to do as much research as possible before I bring any furry babies home


----------



## cava14 una

I'd go for Hawthorns too


----------



## Torin.

toyah @ Hawthorn doesn't currently employ an active waiting list. They can be useful, but very time consuming as people constantly muck you around. Some people decide the benefits outweigh the costs, some people go down other routes for finding homes instead. Your best bet is to follow her FB page and keep up to date with when she has litters (which she currently does) for if there are any available.


----------



## Kitterpuss

Thanks for the heads up. I wish her website had explained that. I had seen the litter on Hawthorns Facebook page but after not hearing back from Hawthorns (I had filled out a long questionnaire on the website) I figured she wasn't interested, and decided not to bother her further.
I think I'm going to go down the rescue route instead. My local rescue has two litters going right now. I'm going to pop in this weekend to ask about adoption.


----------



## Torin.

A lot of the time, even when people do have active waiting lists, replies don't happen straight away, purely because of the amount and time and energy required. Same deal with updating websites, probably. Good luck with finding some though.


----------

